# Remote root access in Samba



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2012)

Just in case people missed this one. The new version has already been updated in the ports tree.



> Samba versions 3.6.3 and all versions previous to this are affected by
> a vulnerability that allows remote code execution as the "root" user
> from an anonymous connection.
> 
> ...



http://www.samba.org/samba/security/CVE-2012-1182


----------

